# ,
?

----------

?

----------

,   .             .

----------

> .


 ...    ?

----------


## 223

> ...    ?


  ( )            - ,     ...   -     ,

----------

- ,   


> 


           ...

----------


## desna

...
  .    ..   ,     ..

----------


## tat9718204

, .     26.09.1995  56.

----------


## tat9718204

+1                :


      = ----  , :


** -   ,   ;(         ..    ,    56      )

      -              
( 1910 );
      - ,      
 ,   ..,   :

              %  
      = 1 + ------------------------, :
                        100

     %          
.

               .         3 ,      5 .         ,       "      1  1 "

----------


## Primera

,   -  "",    .   ,     "",     -,       ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...          ,       "      1  1 "


 . 
... ,   ? 
            "  ".  :Mad: 
 ""     ,   ,         ,  .. 
**  ,   ?
   ,       ,  ,    ?
 ,     ,   ,    ?  :Mad:

----------

, - - --  )))))    -  ""        ....

----------


## tat9718204

*BorisG*,    .    ,   ,            .    ,     ,   ,   17-00     ,  .       ,  -     .....

           ,    .   .





> ,   ?


    ,     ....

----------

?

----------

> ?


 
 ,       -  40-

----------


## dreemy_girl

..

----------

20,           ,              ?

----------

